# brennen wie zu 486ér Zeiten :((

## spaci76

hi,

also ich hab mal ne frage, wenn ich brennen will dann klappt das auch wunderbar. ich hab ein ide brenner .. der *leider* nur generic scsi-emu kann. liegt es vlleicht daran das er beim brennen alles lahm legt. sprich ich kann nicht mehr arbeiten die maus ruckelt auf bauch von verschiedenden Fenstern dauert bis zu 30sec. usw. also kurz um ech schei** .   :Rolling Eyes: 

benutz k3b oder mit cdrdao write --device 0,6,0 --driver generic-mmc --speed .....

woran kann das also liegen .. gibt es eine möglichkeit das es "flüssiger" läuft ?? denk halt ... bei win ging es ja auch ohne probs..

danke im vorraus für eure kommentare..

cu spaci76

----------

## Henning

Hi,

ich denke nicht, daß es an der scsi emu liegt. Die benutzen wohl alle, die einen IDE Brenner haben. Ich habe dabei auch mit 20x Brennen keine Probleme und kann völlig normal weiterarbeiten, wobei ich allerdings cdbakeoven nutze.

Vielleicht liegt es an der Konertierung bei Digital Audio.

Tritt das Problem auch bei normalen Daten-CD's auf ?

Vielleicht gibt es auch Timing-Probleme, die z.B. beim übertakten auftreten.

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also ich brenne überwiegend cue & bin datein. Mein system ist nicht übertaktet. wie schon zusehn benutzte ich "cdrdao" ist diese programm evtl. schuld daran.. was benutzt IHR ?? zum brennen von cue/bin datein..

bin halt auch immer auf der suche nach einem noch besseren brenn proggi .. momentan bin ich bei k3b.. das ist schon sehr gut .. nur ist essehr störend das beim brennen alles brach liegt..

cu spaci76

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

ich benutze XCDRoast und bin recht zufrieden. Ist zwar nicht mit D&D aber vielleicht ruckelts nicht so start. Und dann gibts noch cdbakeoven  das ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.

Dim

----------

## darge0flex

Hast du den brenner mit hdparm schon auf trapp gebracht? Was sagt den ein 

```
hdparm -i /dev/hd?
```

Vielleicht kann er nur multiword-dma und nicht ultra-dma so wie meiner...

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also ich hab beide cdrom geräte als scsi emus laufen.. ich hab mal mich noch weiter schlau gemacht.. und hab gelesen das der kernel <2.5 beim brennen (ausser datencd´s)das gerät wieder auf PI0 Mode stellt das soll angeblich ab kernel 2.5 behoben werden ..Das klappt leider nicht beim DAO Modus!! Da springt der Kernel leider automatisch in den PIO Mode zurück.

Abhilfe schaft eigenlich nur neuer Kernel. Siehe dazu auch hier:

ok ich hoffe das das stimmt..

cu spaci76   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _tom_

Hallo,

habe das selbe Problem, bei mir liegt's an cdrdao. Mit cdrecord ist die Systemlast bei ca. 5-10% mit cdrdao >90%. (Athlon 1000)

----------

## spaci76

hi,

kann ich den mit cdrecord auch cue+bin datein brennen . kann mir wer die option dafür verraten ....

danke ... 

cu spaci76

------------------------------------------

Heute Halloween-Night von 20-2uhr

----------

## dek

 *spaci76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also ich brenne überwiegend cue & bin datein. Mein system ist nicht übertaktet. wie schon zusehn benutzte ich "cdrdao" ist diese programm evtl. schuld daran.. was benutzt IHR ?? zum brennen von cue/bin datein..
> 
> 

 

Fireburner brennt cue/bin files. Habe mal die Testversion (ist leider kommerzielle Software) ausprobiert und die funktionierte einwandfrei. Nur die Schriften waren bei mir durch das statisch gelinkte QT2 viel zu klein und liessen sich auch nicht ändern.

----------

## Christian

Ich hatte auch Probleme beim Brennen mit cdrdao. Nach tagelangen probieren, habe ich einfach meinen Kernel ausgewechselt (hatte 2.4.19-gentoo, jetzt 2.4.20-pre10-ac2). Seitdem funktioniert das Brennen ohne Probleme.

----------

## spaci76

hi,

Christian hast du sonstige probs mit dem kernel ?? hab noch xfs und raid im kernel eingebaut . wenn das kein problem ist dann mach ich das auch  :Wink: )

kannst du kurz noch infos dazu geben wo es evtl. geklemmt hat..

cu spaci76

----------

## Christian

Soweit ich gelesen hatte, gibt es ein Problem, dass der 2.4.19 Kernel in Verbindung mit einigen IDE-Chipsätzen einfach DMA nicht aktiviert. hdparm zeigt zwar an das dma aktiv ist, intern scheint der Kernel aber in jedem Fall im PIO Modus zu operieren. Der ac-kernel den ich benutze verwendet einen Backport des IDE-Treibers des aktuellen 2.5 Entwicklerkernels. 

RAID und xfs verwende ich nicht -> keine Ahnung.

----------

## Sandlord

Hallo !

Kernel Traffic #190:

http://kt.zork.net/kernel-traffic/kt20021028_190.html#5

ide-scsi.o wird im neuen Kernel fallen gelassen. Endlich ! das war schon immer ein sch*.

Es wird dann ein IDE-generic treiber geben und die Patches für cdrecord und CO liegen auch schon vor...

Gruß,

Sandlord

----------

